# PowerDirector Tutorial



## earshot (30. Juni 2002)

Ich suche einen PowerDirector Workshop/Tutorial für Profinutzer dieses Programms. Kennt da jemand eins?

cu|earshot


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. Juni 2002)

Was genau ist Powerdirector?


----------

